# Awful PMS and painful periods



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Even though I'm on the pill I get awful PMS symptoms. I know you don't really ovulate but for about 10 days before my period is due my IBS is bad, I get awful nausea (actually think I would be sick if I didn't have anti nausea tablets), really tired, bad tempered, cry easily and my anxiety is worse. I'm on the pill and it is supposed to help PMS but have tried 2 types over the last couple of years and nothing. I've tried calcium, evening primrose oil and don quai and none have had any effect. I'm currently taking B complex and evening primrose in conjunction. I've only been taking them for a week so won't see any effect with my periods (if any) for a couple of cycles. The nausea is the worse for me. My period is due today and I woke up at 6.00am feeling like I was going to be sick any second (because I'm an emetophobe I know how to try and stop it). I took and anti nausea tablet straight away but for those 40 minutes waiting for it to kick in was awful. Also even though I'm on the pill I get really bad period pains. They usually start the day before I start my period and last for the first 2 days. The only tablets that helps take the edge off of the pain are cocodomol which make me feel sick again and really tired.Just wish I could find something that stops all this, I went on the pill for heavy periods and pms but it done sod all. All it's done is regulate them. Anyone else in the same boat as me?


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Cat, I can relate to your painful periods while at the same time having bowel disease. I have severe IBS now as well as RA, but all through my menstruating years I had active Ulcerative Colitis. When I had my period, I had more diarrhea, resulting in horrible abdominal pain. It turned out that on top of the UC, I had another disorder called Endrometriosis which was severe and required many surgeries. I'm not saying you have such a dire situation, but I do advise you get both your gastroenterologist and gynecologist involved, hopefully conferring with each other. GI symptoms are known to respond to hormone changes and one of your docs needs to figure out what to do about it. Good luck, Cathy


----------



## Smilelikeagolden (Feb 8, 2009)

I also get IBS a few days before my period starts. I found an article about IBS and periods that helped explain a lot. The link is- http://www.webmd.com/ibs/news/20020314/irr...-during-periods. I hope it helps you.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Cat, I have the same problem pretty much and dread getting my period. The only "solution" I've found after consulting with doctors is to continue taking the BC pills for 3 consecutive months and allow menstruation only after those 3 months cutting down number of painful periods per year.


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone.Lookinforalife, I tried to do that with the BC but into the 2nd month I had period pains everyday, was spotting everyday and felt generally awful. It didn't stop my period while I was still taking the pill for that second month. Don't know why. I'm on Loestrin 30. If it worked I would definately run 3 packs together


----------



## bettydavis (Mar 27, 2009)

I also had abdominal pain during my each period before 4 months. On that time my friend told about the allay patch. But I don't have much confident to make use of that thing. When i consult my doctor he said that it is a safety drug-free patch. Allay is a miniaturized medical device that delivers continuous electromagnetic therapy to restore damaged cells. Now I am using allay for past four months and I got relief from monthly menstrual cramps.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Cat,At first my period also wanted to come the second month and things got messed up a bit, but after perservering for awhile things worked themselves out and my period is now more obedient, and it was worth it.Betty, the allay patch sounds very interesting! Do you have to wear it all month long? I just don't like the idea of adding bulk to my abdominal area. Maybe during the winter when I'm wearing sweaters, but in the summer it might not look that good under thin fabric. Did it also do anything to improve your IBS?


----------



## _Tasha_ (Oct 27, 2010)

Have you tried depro injections?? I had the exact same problem as you and i was on about 4 or 5 different versions of the pill and none of them helped ease the symptoms. However I then went on to try depro injections and this was much more effective. The first injection i had i felt pretty awfull and got quite a few side effcts and was very over emotional apparently this is normal as your body adjusts. However the next injection i got i didn't feel as bad and the injections after i got no side effects. My periods are a lot lighter and shorter but it is very common for your periods to stop all together.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi







Maybe you could try Fennel Tea. I get bad period pain due to hormonal imbalance. Also try cutting down the amount you eat, yeah it's hard, but less painful, when on periods. Food tends to make it worse


----------



## JenThur (Jul 21, 2010)

Some of those symptoms sound like me and I was diagnosed with Endometriosis about 5 years ago. Have you or your OB/GYN looked into that possibility? I'm on Yaz, which barely takes the edge off of the pain so I'm also on Ponstel, which also helps. Between the 2, the pain is more tolerable. I used to not be able to leave the house because my cramps were so bad, but now I can at least function at work and the pain doesn't control my life. Hope you're doing better, but let me know if you have any questions.


----------

